# Got some live rock today. What is this???? It's a coral!



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey.

Got some live rock from a member here and along came a coral and some starfish thingies.

What is the mushroom?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

First picture is a mini brittle starfish. Its a scavenger and part of your cleanup crew. I think you have a superman mushroom in that second pic, great hitchhiker if you ask me!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome! 

Will these poor little dudes live through the cycle? The starfish must if the hobby is full of them.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, both will survive your cycle. They are very resilient; I just cycled a tank and without me knowing had a few hitchhiker mushrooms on the live rock survive without any problems.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh that would be so so cool . 

Maybe a water change in a couple days will help them out.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hey, I would kill that brittlestar right away. Lol. I will become hundreds soon.

She will go inside the rock and never seen her again, until her offspring will come back, hundreds of them. They are a pest. I know, cool first time you see them, specially when is a big one...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Really ? I got a few (on purpose lol) a year ago, they've multiplied but they're not out of control.

However they do scare the crap out of me when I'm moving rocks and I see one unexpectedly.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

i got hundreds. what ticks me off is that they are always on the rock, never see them out, except when the spawn. Have you ever seen that? its actually really cool


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> hey, I would kill that brittlestar right away. Lol. I will become hundreds soon.
> 
> She will go inside the rock and never seen her again, until her offspring will come back, hundreds of them. They are a pest. I know, cool first time you see them, specially when is a big one...


Pest? are you sure you aren't overfeeding the tank..


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

If you get yourself a petzle headlamp you can select night vision mode for soft night viewing in a tent. It's a red light and doesn't disturb the tank inhabitants at all. They go about there business. I was amazed last night when I looked in there. A nice big one was dead centre on a rock. Also the rock will crawl with Copepods and amphipods. Starfish and other things you prob didn't know where in there. 

A bright light they go hiding. Red light and all is good. Try it! It's amazing. You might find more stuff in there That will keep you up at night so beware. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

SKurj said:


> Pest? are you sure you aren't overfeeding the tank..


That, my friend, is almost entirely possible,  ask me if I have to remove algae every week. lol. I like to spoil my babies. They eat all the food anyhow, have lots of bottom feeders

and yeah, the brittlestars grab all kinds of food with those creepy arms


----------

